# *** CTS Turbo introduces Audi TT180 FMIC Kits ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

​
Lately at CTS we've been getting a lot of from TT owners looking for FMIC Kits and big turbo kits. So why not just develop a TT180Q FMIC kit based off or our successful MK4 and TT225Q kits? Well we did it, and now we've got full TT180 FMIC kits that fit both the FWD and Quattro models. Our new kit utilizes all stainless steel charge piping fabricated in house, 4 ply silicon couplers and stainless steel T bolt clamps? TT guys, you asked for it, now you got it!!!!

















If you have any questions feel free to contact us here via PM or via email: [email protected] 

Thanks!


CTS Turbo


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

niiice....how much for the ic? does it retain the aliens?


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you guys have data on efficiency, pressure drop, etc.?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

cphillips said:


> Do you guys have data on efficiency, pressure drop, etc.?


We actually did have some dyno data, but that was about 5 years ago when we did the Golf 4 FMIC kit which is about exactly the same as this one aside from a revised pipe that goes from FMIC to throttle body.


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> We actually did have some dyno data, but that was about 5 years ago when we did the Golf 4 FMIC kit which is about exactly the same as this one aside from a revised pipe that goes from FMIC to throttle body.


...do you still have that data? Don't get me wrong - I love that you guys are giving me a more affordable option than APR/Forge - I'd just like to make an informed decision here.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

cphillips said:


> ...do you still have that data? Don't get me wrong - I love that you guys are giving me a more affordable option than APR/Forge - I'd just like to make an informed decision here.


Unfortunately I don't have it, the basics of this kit was done 5+ years ago, it's well known and proven. If you want a small overpriced intercooler then you're looking in the wrong spot. This kit is also compatible with the big turbo kits we do for the 180TT. We're actually building one right now for a customer back east.


----------



## Alex.C (Dec 21, 2009)

cphillips said:


> Do you guys have data on efficiency, pressure drop, etc.?


Most aftermarket will have very similar pressure drop, and on a turbo car it isn't as crucial as a supercharged car where that extra psi will be hard to get. On a 1.8t the computer will compensate anyways.

What you should look for in general is:

bar and plate or tube and fins (even that is debatable)
end tank designs
flow (wich you'll have a hard time finding info on)
fitment / size (some will argue that an intercooler can be to big, wich is rigth in theory, but in the real world you want the biggest that fits without too much drawbacks within the space you have)
Proper piping, good materials/durability and price


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm an owner of TT 225 and would love to know more info or data on such kits u provide ,....kinda help u "boost" ur sales :thumbup:eace:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ModsTTand said:


> I'm an owner of TT 225 and would love to know more info or data on such kits u provide ,....kinda help u "boost" ur sales :thumbup:eace:


Well some years ago we actually sent one to one of the vortex admins. This particular admin ditched his forge for ours as he needed something larger for racing, he was supposed to do a write up. However, he didn't follow through. :facepalm:

I'd love to help you guys out, but I'll be completely honest. We just don't have time to gather data for the ~ 10 year old cars when the coolers are the same basic design, same engine that we've been doing for close to 10 years now. We use the same basic kit on the Golf 1.8T, GTI, Jetta, TT180, TT225 etc.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> $795 shipped, retention of aliens is 100% possible, no trimming of rebar, by far the easiest install of any FMIC kits we make aside from the BMW 135/335 kits. Also the FMIC kit is available in big turbo fitment for use with our TT180 and TT180Q kits:
> 
> http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/CTS_MKI_TT180_1_8T_FMIC_Kit-3309-22.html


Sounds like what I've been looking for. Could you post a link to the bt TT180Q kits? Can I run the IC on a stock setup in the meanwhile then swap fitment for the mentioned bt kit?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

gearheadzTV said:


> Sounds like what I've been looking for. Could you post a link to the bt TT180Q kits? Can I run the IC on a stock setup in the meanwhile then swap fitment for the mentioned bt kit?


We'll post up some fresh pics before we're ready to send that one out :thumbup:


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

just ordered one of these, to go with my frankenturbo f4ht , and i will get pics as soon as it gets here , dyno to follow


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

can yu use this got with the dv relocation kit????


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> just ordered one of these, to go with my frankenturbo f4ht , and i will get pics as soon as it gets here , dyno to follow


Great, please post the results!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Low compression R32 ready for boost...

Johnny’s R32 is really coming together with our CTS turbo low compression 8.5:1 head spacer, fresh timing chains and Raceware head studs.










Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

CTS Turbo

Facebook


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

kit got here !! its so nice the welds are awesome !! i just need to mod it a bit to work with the factory DV .. its a shame the Stainless looks for nice !


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

More goodies for the R32 arrived today, a powder coated valve cover and intake manifold for Johnnys R32.

Checkout our blog and facebook:

www.ctsturbo.com
www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Is this kit able to use the forge dv relocatiin pipe?

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

From left to right you’ll see Siemens 630cc, Bosch Green Giants, Bosch EV14 550cc, Injector Dynamics 725cc, 850cc, 1000cc, Bosch 36lb’s. We’ve got more, but it’s hard to fit them all in one picture. If you’re looking for fuel injectors then you’re in the right spot.










Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems
www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Never answered my question

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> Is this kit able to use the forge dv relocatiin pipe?


The DV goes in the factory location, just like the MK4 1.8T FMIC kit, I don't see why your setup wouldn't work.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Another question. Can i use my engine covers with this too?

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

I have one for you... If i get this kit will i still be able to use it when i upgrade to the big turbo kit? I dont want to buy an ic that i cant use when i go BT... Thank you


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

both the ic core and the tubing is beefy( 3in) , i would venture to say this is the biggest you could go and retain a stock bumper


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

michealtheworm said:


> I have one for you... If i get this kit will i still be able to use it when i upgrade to the big turbo kit? I dont want to buy an ic that i cant use when i go BT... Thank you


Thanks for your interest, the charge piping is 2.5" which is well suited to guys doing turbo upgrades or who just want some reduced complexity to their intercooler kit and colder intake temps.

:beer:

I have seen people install these with engine covers, the piping is basically the same as this, so you may have to trim part of the drivers side slightly if you want to keep your engine cover:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> both the ic core and the tubing is beefy( 3in) , i would venture to say this is the biggest you could go and retain a stock bumper


Pics of finished product or banned fred!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Jonny took his CTS Stage 4 R32T home Monday, what an amazing beast. The install looks pretty clean doesn’t it? 










Check us out at our Blog and Facebook: 

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems 
www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

CTS Turbo said:


> Thanks for your interest, the charge piping is 2.5" which is well suited to guys doing turbo upgrades or who just want some reduced complexity to their intercooler kit and colder intake temps.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> I have seen people install these with engine covers, the piping is basically the same as this, so you may have to trim part of the drivers side slightly if you want to keep your engine cover:


 on TT 180. Can we put the cover back?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

nilreb said:


> on TT 180. Can we put the cover back?


 yes it's possible for sure :thumbup:


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

ok. it's "possible" but not guaranteed. just like the aliens, it's "100% possible," but it's really up to who installs it.


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

If i buy a unitronic stage 2 tune, will I be able to upgrade when i get your BT kit?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

nilreb said:


> ok. it's "possible" but not guaranteed. just like the aliens, it's "100% possible," but it's really up to who installs it.


Correct, if you're not experienced then you could cut the engine cover in half instead of trimming an edge, then you'd be sadly out of luck. We have done it many times, the TT180 is basically the same under the hood as a MK4 1.8T. The aliens can be left in tact.

Also, this kit is compatible with our TT180Q and non Q turbo kits.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

just finishing up the install , it fits very nice !! we only ran into one issue and with the TIP i have from frankenturbo , the first charge pipe needs a spacer ( wich works out cause now i dont have to modify and other the nice 304 SS piping ) all we are gonna do is make a 4 inch section of pipe with a diverter bung and a signal nipple for the WG!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like the FMIC blocks half the radiator. Why not just add a second SMIC instead?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

actually it only blocks the lower 4 inches , and the ac condenser blocks more . as for the second ic core .. well then i would have to swap manifolds , TB and mess with a few other things


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Looks like the FMIC blocks half the radiator. Why not just add a second SMIC instead?


Because some people care to get real performance out of their performance cars, TT225 guys are upgrading to the same intercooler and they have 2 from the factory  We've been selling comparable kits for nearly 10 years without issue.


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

is it possible to just get the intercooler piping only?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

JamaicanTT said:


> is it possible to just get the intercooler piping only?


Unfortunately we don't sell the IC piping seperate.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

what you would not want the core is beyond me, it fit the car perfect and required no trimming,


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i cant say enough good things about this intercooler set up , even our stock snails roast the intercooler , i fell no differance in spool up and AIT stays good after many hard pulls


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

CTS Turbo said:


> $795 shipped, retention of aliens is 100% possible, no trimming of rebar, by far the easiest install of any FMIC kits we make aside from the BMW 135/335 kits. Also the FMIC kit is available in big turbo fitment for use with our TT180 and TT180Q kits:
> 
> http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/CTS_MKI_TT180_1_8T_FMIC_Kit-3309-22.html


If these are still $795 shipped I will take one.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

awesome choice!!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

+1 for customer service!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

bump, all fitted and engine covers on


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

your tig welder is damn good.

Sent from my phone forgive auto correct errors


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

I was considering this IC setup but here's a couple of questions before I make a purchase...

1. It's listed at $899, now on sale for $849 on your website. That's not the $795 shipped price at the beginning of this post. Which price is it?

2. Where is the BPV mounted. I can't make out any ports on the piping and the pics don't help explain.

3. Why don't you have good informative pics of this install? You're only relying on customers to provide pics???

Steve


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

SteveAngry said:


> I was considering this IC setup but here's a couple of questions before I make a purchase...
> 
> 1. It's listed at $899, now on sale for $849 on your website. That's not the $795 shipped price at the beginning of this post. Which price is it?
> 
> ...


Hey Steve,

Thanks for your inquiry, the website price is correct, the prior price was an introductory special, which a number of clients took advantage of. The diverter valve would be mounted in the stock location. We took pics of the kit installed, which in my eyes is much more important than taking a picture of us taking the bumper off or undoing a screw on a diverter valve. It's very difficult for us to have comprehensive pictures of all the intercoolers we make. Unfortunately we're not a large corporation with a marketing teams on staff to surf forums and take cool pictures, although I can appreciate what a team like that could do, but we always appreciate customers posting feedback and photos. We probably need to take pictures/make install instructions for all these kits we build too:

MK3 VR6 FMIC
MK3 2.0 FMIC
MK4 VR6 FMIC
MK4 1.8T FMIC
MK4 R32 FMIC
MK4 24V FMIC
MK5 2.0T FMIC
MK5 R32 FMIC
MK6 Golf R FMIC
MK6 2.0T FMIC
B5 A4 FMIC
B6 A4 FMIC
B7 A4 FMIC
B8 A4 FMIC
MK1 TT180 FMIC
MK1 TT225 FMIC
MK2 TT 2.0T FMIC
S3 225 FMIC
BMW 135 FMIC
BMW 335 FMIC


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

CTS Turbo said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> Thanks for your inquiry, the website price is correct, the prior price was an introductory special, which a number of clients took advantage of. The diverter valve would be mounted in the stock location. We took pics of the kit installed, which in my eyes is much more important than taking a picture of us taking the bumper off or undoing a screw on a diverter valve. It's very difficult for us to have comprehensive pictures of all the intercoolers we make. Unfortunately we're not a large corporation with a marketing teams on staff to surf forums and take cool pictures, although I can appreciate what a team like that could do, but we always appreciate customers posting feedback and photos. We probably need to take pictures/make install instructions for all these kits we build too:
> 
> ...


That's cool. I'll take my money and spend it elsewhere.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

SteveAngry said:


> That's cool. I'll take my money and spend it elsewhere.


Fair enough :thumbup:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i love that intake mani... quick question a lil offtopic but your turbo kit for the audi tt 180.. i have a 180q can i use my 42draft dp with your kit or do i need to upgrade to a different one.. i am looking for around 300 hp now and upgrading internals down the road.....


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> i love that intake mani... quick question a lil offtopic but your turbo kit for the audi tt 180.. i have a 180q can i use my 42draft dp with your kit or do i need to upgrade to a different one.. i am looking for around 300 hp now and upgrading internals down the road.....


 Our kit will work with your existing downpipe from 42dd if you have the 180HP model :beer:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

so weather a fwd or quattro itll work....


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bro… We had sick MK4 r32 roll in today to have our 3″ MK4 R32 exhaust system installed! Tonys R32 was bone stock before picking up this exhaust, but he wants more power!! Future plans include CTS Turbo R32 Stage 4 kit and complete engine buildup…. Keep your eyes peeled on the CTS Facebook for upcoming builds… Another local R32 Stage 4 should be hitting the streets this spring… If you’re looking for a 3″ stainless steel cat back system for your R32 drop us a line… [email protected]


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Stainless steel, Mandrel bent piping, Tig welded construction, 4″ Stainless steel tips, //CTS Embossed mufflers, Laser etched tips, CNC mounting brackets, are just a few of the things that you’ll notice when you look at the CTS Turbo 3″ MK6 GTI exhaust. The performance gains, quality craftsmanship and amazing sound are just bonuses…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Today we had a customer come in complaining that his previous 3″ exhaust wasn’t fitting, exhaust tips were crooked and it was rubbing. You normally don’t expect those types of problems when you spend $900.00 on an exhaust system. Thankfully today hour customer left CTS with our new MK5 3″ cat back exhaust, tig welded, stainless steel, torca accuseal clamps, great fitment and sound… If you’re looking for a problem free new exhaust system that performs as good as it looks then check out our online store. We have CTS MK5 3″ cat back exhaust systems on the shelf, no need to wait months for someone elses exhaust system that doesn’t fit right…


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Cool pics but not from the 180fw fmic 

Where to mount the map sensor in this kit? Pics of the piping?

You should spent some more time to give us the information we need.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

the map sensor has a bung under the headlight in the stock ic location, i have been running this kit for some time and love it , i will happily give you any and all pics you want . the only issue i ran into was there is no set up for a dv, i took and made a 4 inch section to go between the turbo and ic pipes as i could not bring myself to cut the nice pipes up , i used the stock outlet pipe , so it was free


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

1fast2liter said:


> i love that intake mani... quick question a lil offtopic but your turbo kit for the audi tt 180.. i have a 180q can i use my 42draft dp with your kit or do i need to upgrade to a different one.. i am looking for around 300 hp now and upgrading internals down the road.....


you will be fine , i am running a frankenturbo f21 , and make close to 270 crank . if anything the ic set up smooths out the flow , i noticed a big difference with the ic in over stock.. on the dyno my iat was consistant almost thoughout the pulls


----------



## carminegiammarino (Nov 28, 2009)

*Wagner innercooler front mount*

http://www.etektuning.com/wagner-tuning-audi-tt-1-8t-150-180hp-front-mount-upgrade-intercooler-kit/ Just installed this thing and its awesome my car pulls alot harder idk why well it seems it does and it was cheaper and better than the damaged stock one i destoryed by hitting ice might wanna check this out too install is a joke soooooooo easy SUPER CHEAP AND WORKS AWESOME AND ALSO I HAVE A 2001 AUDI TT QUATTRO AND IT DOES FIT THAT ALSO NOT JUST FRONT WHEEL DRIVES. THIS IS MADE IN GERMANY FOR OUR TT'S ITS COMES ALL FLAT BLACK NOT POLISHED


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

With this FMIC is it necessary to use the pipe that route up inside the engine bay? Is there a downside to attaching the IC to the factory crossover tube on a mk1 TT and using the factory piping the rest of the way back to the turbo? This would be longer overall for the air to reach the turbo but I didn't know if anybody has tried this? Would you customize a pipe to achieve this vs routing through the engine bay?

Thanks


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We've been getting a lot of from TT owners looking for FMIC Kits and big turbo kits. So why not just develop a TT180Q FMIC kit based off or our successful MK4 and TT225Q kits? Well we did it, and now we’ve got full TT180 FMIC kits that fit both the FWD and Quattro models. Our new kit utilizes all stainless steel charge piping fabricated in house, 4 ply silicon couplers and stainless steel T bolt clamps? TT guys, you asked for it, now you got it!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

The CTS Turbo Holiday sale is here! Happy holidays to all! We’re celebrating with a huge online sale! 

*K04 kits* for TSI, FSI, B7, B8, B8.5 & MK4 1.8T big turbo kits
*Catch Can* kits for Golf R, TSI, B8 A4, B7 A4 (coming soon)… 
*Intake kits* for Golf R, FSI, TSI, E888.3 TSI, MK5 R32… 
*FMIC kits* for B8/B8.5 A4, A5, Allroad, and B7 A4, MK5 FSI, MK6 TSI, Golf R… 
*Catback and Turboback exhausts* for Golf R, MK6 GTI, MK5 R32, MK4 R32, MK5 GTI, MK3 VR6T… 
*Silicon turbo intakes and charge pipes* for B7, B8 and B8.5 models… 

Check us out online @ CTSTurbo.com and Happy Holidays to all!


----------

